
Earth’s magnetic field is weakening, causing satellites to malfunction - afrcnc
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/earth-magnetic-field-satellites-space-a9528571.html
======
cybert00th
"The South Atlantic Anomaly is already causing issues with satellites orbiting
Earth, the ESA warned, while spacecrafts flying in the area could also
experience "technical malfunctions" \- I'm struggling to find the meat on the
bones of this article that matches the headline.

I'd be grateful if someone else could either confirm or deny this, or
enlighten me as to what those issues and technical malfunctions might be?

If not then I can't help feeling like the author has cheated me out of some
very interesting information. Which is a great pity really.

------
nine_k
I wonder is this can result in a strong enough erosion of Van Allen belts, and
thus more cosmic radiation hitting Earth.

~~~
Arbalest
Driving up the need for ECC memory perhaps. Increasing rates of mutation?

